# Muzzle conditioning



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Conditioning Link to the muzzle. IMO every dog should like wearing a muzzle and be conditioned to wear it. You may never need it but it’s great to have the dog like the muzzle not hate it.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

A great reminder that I need to dig Finn's out and have a refresher course on wearing it.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

While on the subject any recommendation as to which muzzles are best for all around use?


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Are you just using kibble to reward? He’s so enthusiastic!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CEMC said:


> While on the subject any recommendation as to which muzzles are best for all around use?


Baskerville


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Your awesome for doing this. Perfect timing as I'm doing this currently for two dogs. I was putting a napkin in the muzzle and dropped treat in face goes right in. Helps me move forward. Thanks!

Baskerville is what I have


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

CEMC said:


> While on the subject any recommendation as to which muzzles are best for all around use?


I like the Baskerville muzzle for minor use such as vet. Will be getting a stronger one soon.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

brittanyS said:


> Are you just using kibble to reward? He’s so enthusiastic!


His raw breakfast. Extreme food drive lol


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

This reminds me, I should probably condition Nadja to a muzzle just in case she needs to wear one.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> This reminds me, I should probably condition Nadja to a muzzle just in case she needs to wear one.


Always good to do. You never know when u need it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a basket muzzle for walks and outings and a nylon muzzle for vet visits/exams. I can't say Shadow is a fan but her distraction with the muzzle is useful sometimes. Personally I don't care if the dogs like it, and my conditioning is more about don't fight when I put it on then you need to love it.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I have a basket muzzle for walks and outings and a nylon muzzle for vet visits/exams. I can't say Shadow is a fan but her distraction with the muzzle is useful sometimes. Personally I don't care if the dogs like it, and my conditioning is more about don't fight when I put it on then you need to love it.


Having the dog enjoy wearing the muzzle works for me. I don’t want bad experiences associated with wearing the muzzle once the dog is used to wearing it. I don’t want to fight nor force the dog to put on a muzzle.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja happily puts her nose in the offered muzzle as it means treats; always! Also while it is buckeled. I want her to feel ok in case she needs a painful vet treatment or needs rescuing for some reason. In her younger days she could easily bite through a turkey neck so I know what these teeth can do. The vets trusts her and me being able to handle her safely with one on but no, I don't want the risk.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Having the dog enjoy wearing the muzzle works for me. I don’t want bad experiences associated with wearing the muzzle once the dog is used to wearing it. I don’t want to fight nor force the dog to put on a muzzle.


Totally agree. Shadow likes the basket muzzle because she knows it means going places. Not so much the nylon muzzle, too many vet visits for health issues. None of my dogs have fought the muzzle, I just view it the same as a leash or collar.
I just don't bother with the conditioning so much since in my world it isn't negotiable anyway. 

Link is looking good. I can't believe he is is so grown up!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I get the conditioning. I also know I got to just put it on and that is that.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Totally agree. Shadow likes the basket muzzle because she knows it means going places. Not so much the nylon muzzle, too many vet visits for health issues. None of my dogs have fought the muzzle, I just view it the same as a leash or collar.
> I just don't bother with the conditioning so much since in my world it isn't negotiable anyway.
> 
> Link is looking good. I can't believe he is is so grown up!


Thanks, he is growing way too fast.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> I get the conditioning. I also know I got to just put it on and that is that.


I get that but I don’t want my dogs always trying to take the muzzle off. Conditioning helps with that. I make everything positive, once learned, yes you wear it plus I don’t need to go back 6mo later to get him used to it again. Solid foundation lasts forever.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Apex1 said:


> I get the conditioning. I also know I got to just put it on and that is that.


Why would you "just put it on" while it so much easier to train them to accept it? It doesn't take that much time. And if a stranger has to "just put it on", it might cause a struggle and injury to the rescuer, vet or the dog. Once in pain, they don't think straight.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I am absolutely conditioning. I have been putting a paper towel inside and having them grab the treat. Did it OP way today. 
I'll break it down best I can. 
I was stating the obvious. Sooner than later i just have to put it on the dog stop fussing over it. I'll make it as positive as possible.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I was listening to a podcast the other day they discussed foundations. It was interesting gave me a light bulb kind of moment.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day they discussed foundations. It was interesting gave me a light bulb kind of moment.


A solid foundation in key in dog training. When a dog is stressed it will revert back to its foundation being good or bad. Doesn’t matter if you change to all positive as an adult dog will always go back to what and how it trained as a pup. Having a solid foundation will carry the dog/handler through many stressful moments.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I've only had the two dogs I have now. I know very little about dogs. The newer -adopted- is so different then the dog I raised.
I often think man someone put a really good foundation on him. He is also genetically different. 
It's interesting to spend time thinking about what can be done in a foundation. What a foundation is even like and how you shape it. 
Being so new to living with a dog and now 2 I find it humbling and fascinating.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The more you observe dogs, work them and study about them, the more you're in awe with them. They are incredible creatures. And actually, they are usually right about everything.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I have a basket muzzle for walks and outings and a nylon muzzle for vet visits/exams. I can't say Shadow is a fan but her distraction with the muzzle is useful sometimes. Personally I don't care if the dogs like it, and my conditioning is more about don't fight when I put it on then you need to love it.


Will a basket muzzle stop a dog from eating things off the ground?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> A solid foundation in key in dog training. When a dog is stressed it will revert back to its foundation being good or bad. Doesn’t matter if you change to all positive as an adult dog will always go back to what and how it trained as a pup. Having a solid foundation will carry the dog/handler through many stressful moments.


100%! I invest huge amounts of time in puppies to make sure that foundation is as solid as I can make it. I do it differently maybe but the end result is the same. I see too often people skipping the beginning and jumping ahead. You get results but when crap goes sideways there is nothing to fall back on. 
I say all the time, I don't train puppies and people misunderstand. It's not that there are no lessons being learned it's just a different approach.

What do you mean Link is growing too fast? Like you just want a puppy longer or he is actually growing too fast? I agree they are never puppies long enough. It's over in a blink.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> 100%! I invest huge amounts of time in puppies to make sure that foundation is as solid as I can make it. I do it differently maybe but the end result is the same. I see too often people skipping the beginning and jumping ahead. You get results but when crap goes sideways there is nothing to fall back on.
> I say all the time, I don't train puppies and people misunderstand. It's not that there are no lessons being learned it's just a different approach.
> 
> What do you mean Link is growing too fast? Like you just want a puppy longer or he is actually growing too fast? I agree they are never puppies long enough. It's over in a blink.


Growing too fast as where as the time gone. I’ve only had him 3 mo and wow has he grown. He never went through the gangly puppy stage and always had and still has the adult look in his face.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I did the same with Buck for a while, but never got to the point he would actually feel good wearing it.
He loves the little conditioning game, no prob, but keeping it on was another story. 
I should definitely get back to it one of these days.
Did some of you guys got stuck at the conditioning phase too?


----------

